# Vape Africa Eliquids



## devdev (3/2/14)

Has anyone had any experience with the Vape Africa eLiquid range?

http://www.vapeafrica.co.za/e-liquid.html


----------



## Tornalca (3/2/14)

devdev said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Vape Africa eLiquid range?
> 
> http://www.vapeafrica.co.za/e-liquid.html



Also interested. Good pricing for 20ml.


----------



## RIEFY (3/2/14)

not a fan of these. rather buy juice from @Oupa

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/2/14)

I too would be very interested ....

CVS - yah i am hopeing that @Oupa reads his emails soon but i am understanding of the "new" stress in his life is all consuming , been there and all ..


----------



## thekeeperza (3/2/14)

I think he is slowly....He replied to my email awhile ago...probably got 1000's to get through...



Rowan Francis said:


> the "new" stress in his life is all consuming , been there and all ..


Kids tend to do that 


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby (3/2/14)

I got a reply from him today. Think he shall be replying to all soon and shipping it to everyone instead of the usual pick up at his work..


----------



## ProDiCaL (3/2/14)

I normally buy at vapeafrica when he has sales his nicotine free range is good for mixing....but he normally has good sale prices. Tho not the best guy to seek advice from constantly changes his mind on what he thinks is the best otherwise he is ok


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

